# Hawaii Reviews for August 2008



## billhall (Aug 1, 2008)

August 2008 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2008)

*Kuhio Banyan Club, Oahu, 7/12/08*

*New Review*


Kuhio Banyan Club 
Reviewer:   Tony & Linda Nix​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2008)

*Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 7/29/08*

*New Review*


Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk 
Reviewer:   Magnolia Mallard​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 3, 2008)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 6/20/08*

*New Review*


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 17, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club,Oahu, 06/20/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Gary Coleman​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 17, 2008)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham), Kauai, 8/01/08*

*New Review*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   Dave McQuillan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 4/1/08*

*New Review*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   Nancy Hughes​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 17, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 08/01/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 22, 2008)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 7/25/08*

*New Review*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   John and Amalia Mueller​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 22, 2008)

*Maui Beach Vacation Club, Maui, 8/9/08*

*New Review*


Maui Beach Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Marty Nickoley​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 27, 2008)

*Gardens of West Maui, Maui, 8/10/08*

*New Review*


Gardens of West Maui 
Reviewer:   Kenneth G. & Elaine Ward​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 27, 2008)

*Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 8/19/08*

*New Review*


Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk 
Reviewer:   Mai Wah Cheung​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 27, 2008)

*Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 8/20/08*

*New Review*


Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Lanita Preston​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

